# Looking for sailing partners.



## jeffgoldberg (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the site and just feeling my way around. I have a 1968 Cal 25 that was in the family for years. It lived in Bucks Harbor Maine for most of them. Now it lives in South Portland Maine. I have had it in my possesion for two years now and have fallen in love with this boat and sailing in general. I'm a sucker for all things old. But she's very seaworthy and quite comfortable to sail. I have been sailing all over Casco bay for the last two years. I have attended my brother inlaw on races with the J-24 class and although it's quite exciting it can be very intense. There is a mixed class race held in the bay durring the season that is much more casual that I would like to participate in but finding serious crew members seems to be a challenge. So I'm putting the word out,I need one or two people. If someone could suggest an area of the site where I might get better exposure to folks in my area that might be interested I look forward to your input.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the boards mate.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff,

I'd throw a card up at PYS or DeMillow's, maybe Aspasia, Sunset, Spring Point. I'd be surprised if they didn't have message boards. If you're on the younger side, maybe post it at USM or SMCC. College kids are always looking for fun. 

Don

Biddeford


----------



## triathjohn (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be interested if you were in the Buffalo, NY area. I'm looking to crew to gain more experience sailing in general.


----------



## sep2x (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I live aboard at Dimillos and am just starting a new website, Maineliveaboards.com. I think that we should have a place on our site where you can connect captains/owners with crew for races, deliveries, and cruising. I don't know how to put forums up yet, but check out the site and when I get it up and running I will let you know! It would be cool if there were people who are not liveaboards who also contribute to the MeLA site. Let me know what you think! And good luck finding sailing buddies.

~Sophi


----------



## jeffgoldberg (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Iv'e had a few replys.And hopefully they will still be interested in the spring. Really looking foward to checking out the Wed nite CYC race. Ill also check out your site Sophi. Just to clearify I sail out of South Portland and if any one is interested in sailing with me next season please feel frre to leave contact info at [email protected]. Can't wait til next season. It's a beautiful day today I should be out there now. Dang winter !!!


----------



## jeffgoldberg (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a note all that replied and showed interest in the 2012 sailing season.I had a computer crash and lost all my contact info. If your still interested could you please sre-end me your conatact info again ,or if you still have mine feel frre to get in touch with me anytime. Thanks again. Jeff


----------



## jeffgoldberg (Oct 4, 2011)

I sail better than I type


----------

